# Fotos colorieren?



## jhazz (30. April 2004)

Hallo erst einmal , 

Ich möchte Fotos , die ich mit der Digicam gemacht habe , in Adobe Photoshop 7.0 colorieren . 
Jedoch nicht einzelne Bereiche des Bildes , sondern komplett . 

Es soll sozusagen eine 'farbliche Schicht' bzw. eine Hintergrundfarbe sein . 

Das ist vermutlich eine der simpleren Aufgaben von Photoshop , aber ich bin noch nicht so bewandt mit dem Programm . 

Ich würde mich über Hilfe freuen ... 

Max


----------



## da_Dj (30. April 2004)

Sind das S/W Fotos? Ansonsten am besten in solche umwandeln und ein wenig mit Helligkeit/Kontrast spielen um erstmal eine vernünftige "Basis" zu schaffen. Dann machst du eine neue Ebene [kannst auch für jeden Bereich den du colorieren möchtest eigene Ebenen machen]. Dieste stellst du auf Ineinanderkopieren/Überlagen o.ä. Dort dann einfach mit dem Pinsel in den Farben die du möchtest "malen". Mit ein bisserl Übung geht das auch ganz gut  [Könntest auch mit Masken einzelne bereiche einfach schnell einfärben usw. aber zum Anfang erstmal ganz "legere"  ]


----------

